# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  El año de las turbinas...

## F. Lázaro

En este caso, sólo se hace referencia a Extremadura, pero en todo el país creo que se habrá producido el mismo efecto, evidentemente, con diferentes datos de producción, unas más y otras menos... pero en todo el país habrá habido un incremento notable en cuanto a producción de energía hidroeléctrica gracias a la bonanza del año hidrológico que hemos tenido.

http://www.hoy.es/v/20101007/regiona...-20101007.html

El año de las turbinas
Los pantanos extremeños consiguen en 2010 la mayor producción de energía hidroeléctrica en el último septenio
07.10.10 - 00:06 - CELESTINO J. VINAGRE | MÉRIDA.

Las compañías eléctricas tienen otro motivo más para estar satisfechas. Extremadura y sus presas se han vuelto a comportar de la forma más generosa posible. A falta de cuantificar solamente lo producido en veinte días del mes pasado, lo cierto es que 2010 va a confirmarse como el mejor año en cuanto a producción hidroeléctrica desde 2003. Las abundantes lluvias del invierno y la primavera han obrado el milagro de turbinas a tope gracias a desembalses y a una campaña de riego alegre que se cerró el pasado 22 de septiembre.

Desde 1 de enero a 1 de septiembre, la producción hidroeléctrica bruta de Extremadura se sitúa en 3.127 gigavatios hora (GWh). Estos datos no son los definitivos, pero sí casi definitivos. «Las presas han estado soltando agua hasta el 22 de septiembre para riegos, por lo que lo normal es que esa cifra suba. Desde luego, es una buena noticia para nosotros los agricultores y para las eléctricas», resume Miguel Leal, presidente de la Comunidad de Regantes del Canal de Orellana.

Esa presa es una de las trece centrales hidroeléctricas en territorio extremeño (siete gestionadas por Iberdrola y seis por Endesa) y cuenta con una modesta potencia instalada de 22,20 megavatios.
Como la mayoría de las de región, abrió sus compuertas mucho antes de la campaña de riego (en esta caso, en febrero) gracias al descomunal régimen de lluvias que descargó sobre Extremadura de diciembre a marzo pasados.
Datos

Las centrales hidroeléctricas extremeñas tienen una potencia instalada de 2.257,39 megavatios, de los que cerca de 2.000 están en manos de Iberdrola. La eléctrica vasca tiene en nuestra comunidad una de sus centrales más emblemáticas, la de José María Oriol, más conocida como presa de Alcántara, con una potencia instalada de 953,32. Este invierno también abrió sus compuertas para aliviar agua al Tajo y disparar su producción energética, que supone casi la mitad de la que puede producir Extremadura.

Aunque las dos eléctricas que se reparten el mapa energético de la región eluden dar datos pormenorizados de su producción en 2010, lo cierto es que su balance de resultados es extraordinario. Iberdrola, por ejemplo, en los seis primeros meses de 2010, ha visto crecer su energía en el conjunto de España en un 119,1% respecto al mismo tiempo del año pasado.

Alcántara, Valdecañas, Torrejón, Cedillo, Gabriel y Galán, Guijo de Granadilla y Valdeobispo son las presas gestionadas por Iberdrola. Endesa, por su parte, se encarga de las dos de Cíjara, Orellana, Puerto Peña, Zújar y La Serena.

----------


## cantarin

Muchas gracias por la información F. Lázaro, con lo que hemos visto en los niveles de los embalses claro que suponemos que se había producido muchísima electricidad, pero ahora con los datos lo sabemos...  Y aun lo que tiene Alcantara dentro de sus lindes... porque ha ido despachando a todos los embalses que le abastecen... y el aun sigue casi al 80%, pero bueno seguro que este año se vuelven a recuperar.

Un saludo.

----------

